# River Run July 25th



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Me and N20torious doin some weekend wheel'n before next weeks RedNeckGames


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

few more


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like yall had fun. wished i could have made it.. how did your clutch do and i see yall snorkled john's brute ...


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

yep its snork'd and clutch was good till i got stuck in that huge a$$ hole beside "the deep hole" out there. 

you coming with us next weekend for the redneckgames ?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks fun... I just had to visit the website, and I think I am going to have to try to plan a trip. Maybe sometime after the MIMB ride... I think I am going to shoot for the first weekend of October...


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

let us know and well get a group together....its def my fave place around here...always wet and always deep.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> yep its snork'd and clutch was good till i got stuck in that huge a$$ hole beside "the deep hole" out there.
> 
> you coming with us next weekend for the redneckgames ?


no sir working..lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> let us know and well get a group together....its def my fave place around here...always wet and always deep.


 
Will do.


----------

